# [Kobold] Hatchling #157 OOC discussion



## Krug (Nov 6, 2004)

So post your thoughts etc on the game so far here..


----------



## Krug (Nov 6, 2004)

By the way, the prologue is done and the main quest (or not) begins here: 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=106282


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

I am slightly mind-boggled as to what The Baron has chosen for his character's familiar...


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2004)

Kadan, additional Necromancy spells here. I'll allow you to switch spells once you gain level, which should be happening pretty soon now.

http://66.34.111.89/Eric/conversions/NecHndbkSpells.pdf


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 12, 2004)

guess this is a new ooc thread eh?


----------



## Krug (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeappers.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 12, 2004)

Krug, I give you massive props.

This to me feels like a very old school game.  Despite all being kobolds or dweibolds as it happens, it's very small in scope and really has that knock in the door, who cares about the explanation of three giant toads in the middle of a forest, kind of feel which just makes me grin.  Something I've never really had too much chance to play.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 12, 2004)

I just have to say that this rocks for one simple, and perfect reason.

KOBOLDS! 

...I'll shut up and go post now.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 12, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I just have to say that this rocks for one simple, and perfect reason.
> 
> KOBOLDS!
> 
> ...I'll shut up and go post now.




Agreed. having alot of fun with this one.


----------



## Krug (Nov 12, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Krug, I give you massive props.
> 
> This to me feels like a very old school game.  Despite all being kobolds or dweibolds as it happens, it's very small in scope and really has that knock in the door, who cares about the explanation of three giant toads in the middle of a forest, kind of feel which just makes me grin.  Something I've never really had too much chance to play.




Thanks guys! Yeap it's loads of fun, despite my rather rusty grasp of the rules.


----------



## Krug (Nov 12, 2004)

Diirk, if you're here, I've already processed your move for round 1, so looks like Taden will have to face the toad himself.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2004)

This is just a fun little game.  With kobolds with two heads!


----------



## Diirk (Nov 12, 2004)

Er yeah, just found this thread


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 12, 2004)

Is Zort grappled or did he break away completely?


----------



## Krug (Nov 12, 2004)

He broke away completely.


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok.. you guys are at 2nd level. Congrats! So that means you're going to be harder to kill.. 

HP will be determined by half your hit dice +1. (eg: D4 = 3 HP, D6=4 HP, D8  = 5 HP, D10 = 6, D12=7)

You'll be considered to be at your new level after 8 hours rest.


----------



## The Baron (Nov 14, 2004)

My familiar?  Why don't you check out the IC thread.   

I figured you guys probably wouldn't notice him, seeing as he has +14 to his hide check.   He's a little shy.   

As for how things are going, I'm having a blast!  Thanks for making my first PbP very enjoyable.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 14, 2004)

All I know is that he's a dark blot.  Unless you've managed to grant sentience to an ink blot, I'm rather at a loss.  Or it could be a mouse I suppose...

Anyways, I'm all leveled up.  Hit points added, my one skill point distributed, bab added, attacks changed, and new fighter feat chosen.  Weapon Focus (flail) seems appropriate, being that I've gotten a lot more use out of that than the hand cannon.


----------



## The Baron (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh, and thanks for the extra spell options!  I think I might just go with Chill Touch for my next level so I can dish out some better damage should something get close to me.  Oh, and thanks for the swapping option earlier too.  I'll let ya know soon.

And should we just update the character sheet that's already in the Rogue's Gallery?  (sorry, still new at this stuff)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 14, 2004)

Note to self: Prepare Create Water for cleaning...

I can't believe that thing ATE poor little Taden. He's just a coward! Cowards don't taste good!...amazing he lived, though. Have him leveled tommorrow


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2004)

Whoa you work fast. Yeap Weapon Focus (Flail) sounds like a good fit.

Yeah just change the character in RG, that's fine. But do post here that you've done so.

For religion, your tribe worships an Eight-headed dragon called Tyamat. Not quite Tiamat, though the heads are coloured differently and (naturally) she isnt' considered evil. More details about that later.


----------



## doghead (Nov 14, 2004)

Another thread I am going to add to my list of threads I will think of when people start going on about how dnd is so linear and two dimensional (is that even possible?) and yadda yadda yadda. Then I smile secretly, which irritates them no end, and say nothing. Why bother? 

The character intra-action is beautiful, but I do have a special spot in my heart for the coward and his rather contemptuious familier.

Anyway, enough to say, love your work.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 14, 2004)

Updated char. Having a ton of fun with this, it seems to be moving at a relatively fast pace and the characters are all... interesting


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks doghead. 

Yeap, lotsa fun too. Great RPing!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 14, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> For religion, your tribe worships an Eight-headed dragon called Tyamat. Not quite Tiamat, though the heads are coloured differently and (naturally) she isnt' considered evil. More details about that later.




...of which Taden does not trust the Green head, thinking the Blue one should eat it when it isn't looking...



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> The character intra-action is beautiful, but I do have a special spot in my heart for the coward and his rather contemptuious familier.




Taden Fan Club Member #000(Or maybe Target...)

Don't worry, he'll likely be in many near death situations as that seems to be what evil Krug has planned...

Honestly though, I think all the characters are just great. I'm actually kind of surprised how fast this is moving, too. Heh, and I'm worried about my own games because Krug is doing such a great job with this one...I don't think enough praise can be given here. 

p.s. That's only partially sucking up, 99.9% of its honest and not trying to get better treatment for the aventurers and Taden!!


----------



## The Baron (Nov 14, 2004)

Jst so ya know, I leveled up.

Added BAB, Save, 2 SPs, 0-level spell (mage hand), spells per day, 5 hp (thank you con bonus!)... and I think that's it.  Remind me if I'm missing something.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 14, 2004)

Zort has been leveled up to a level 2 rogue.


----------



## Krug (Nov 15, 2004)

BTW, Nah'l, when you read this, can you fill in the other background stuff?


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 15, 2004)

Since my one class today is cancelled, I will get on it.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 15, 2004)

Nah'l updated in RG.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 15, 2004)

Finally updating Taden with one question: Shall I go ahead and prepare new spells(i.e., are we getting 8 hours rest?)?

[Will use that Cure, though...will work out on who after done with levelling]


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeap you're considered to have eight hours rest.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 16, 2004)

Yay.  Taden's finally updated, and (hopefully soon to be clean!) ready to go again! Hopefully not getting eaten this time...


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2004)

Cool. Kadan could you put stats for your familiar in the RG as well? Makes it easier for reference.


----------



## The Baron (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll get right on it!


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 28, 2004)

The two-handed warhammer, is just a warhammer sized up once to be a two-handed weapon rather than a one-handed weapon.  I accidentally posted the stats for it wrong in my last post, should be 2d6dmg.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

Halfling Quest is set and ready to get going, check it out here.  Looking for some fun short-folk to populate a new game.

 Inspired by this very game.


----------



## Krug (Feb 3, 2005)

Well almost at the end of the first part of the delivery. ahem. So did you find the present ending uh.. lame/funny/dumb? Be frank. 

Looking for feedback...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 3, 2005)

I liked it! Though Taden's initial reaction was fairly similar to mine. A very lost expression and a quiet, "Huh?!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

Hil-freaking-arious!


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 3, 2005)

I enjoyed it.


----------



## The Baron (Feb 5, 2005)

Loved the twist.  While my character may have been a little, uh, perturbed, I thought it was pretty funny.

By the way, I hope I'm doing all right.  This is my first play by post, so my apologies if I'm missing something.


----------



## Krug (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok I wondered if it was too..uh cheesey. You're doing fine Baron.  Nice work.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

I like cheese.


----------



## Lefferts (May 15, 2005)

I will be away from my computer Mon, Tues, and possibly Wed of this week. Feel free to autopilot Zort.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2005)

Coming Back Soon


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 24, 2005)

Krug, is this game still going to continue? I was really enjoying it.


----------



## Krug (Jul 24, 2005)

Ok who's left in the game? Sorry last two months were killer for me, but things are going back to normal now.


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 25, 2005)

Obviously, I'm still here. Don't worry about the down time. Real life sometimes intrudes on all of us.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 25, 2005)

I've been really busy lately and cut down on pretty much all of my games...but I'd love to continue this one if we can.


----------

